# Help Fellow Sailors Who Lost Everything! - SV Bertie



## Tripl_threat59$ (Mar 23, 2018)

*


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

So.

Normally I'd be suspicious of a link to a GoFundMe site from a poster with so few posts (no history on SailNet to draw from). HOWEVER. I did know about S/V Bertie so I know it happened. On the other hand, I have no way of verifying that this donation request is legit.

I think until we get information saying otherwise, I'll assume it's legit and caution everyone to use your good sense.


----------

